# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Taurus Dexterous Robot, SRI International, Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - SRI International

----------


## Airicist

Taurus II Dexterous Telepresence Manipulation System, Model TMS2 

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> SRI is developing Taurus, a potentially life-saving telemanipulation tool for military and domestic bomb squads to defuse vehicle-borne improvised explosive devices (VBIEDs). Taurus is available for commercial transfer.
> 
> The remotely operated, 14x5-inch Taurus robot provides operators fine motor control in a compact frame. To intercept and defuse VBIEDs from a safe distance, the robot relays to a technician high-definition, 3D images, and also sends tactile feedback. The robot is easy to use and, according to IEEE Spectrum, it works so well that users forget they are working remotely.
> 
> The robot also has potential applications for safeguarding an older person at home. For example, it could serve as an extra set of eyes for remote operators, such as relatives or authorized entities, to attend to certain tasks, such as turning off the oven.

----------

